# 20xx Gibson Les Paul Standard - $2,000 - Cornwall/Ottawa



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Something strange is happening. But if I wasn’t potty training a 2 year old this weekend I’d already be on my way.

Gibson Les Paul Standard on Kijiji Gibson Les Paul Standard | Guitars | Cornwall | Kijiji


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Could just be liquidation season. It’s the low end but its not “oh wow this is insane”


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Budda said:


> Could just be liquidation season. It’s the low end but its not “oh wow this is insane”


It’s not a 2020 Standard 60s but I’d be willing to bet money it’s gone today.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

I would say there’s a decent chance we’re going to start seeing more very cheap guitars over the next while:









David Rosenberg: Canada's housing bubble has burst — now brace yourself for the economic hit


Canadian home prices are now down nine per cent from their peak en route to a 30 per cent or so decline, says David Rosenberg. Read more




financialpost.com


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I could have predicted this for you guys. See, since I finally caved and bought mine, prices will tank. This is the way. 

Sorry I didn't give everyone a heads up.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Thats a "meh" top. Looks too much like its Epi brother imo. Not a look id pursue.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Thats a "meh" top. Looks too much like its Epi brother imo. Not a look id pursue.


Photos arent great. A standard at new studio pricing, with duncans and originals, is probably enough to sway most


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Thats a "meh" top. Looks too much like its Epi brother imo. Not a look id pursue.


I like it more than the “burst top” but that’s me. There’s a reason Gibson gives 3,780 different options for the tops


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Thats a "meh" top. Looks too much like its Epi brother imo. Not a look id pursue.


That dark edge burst is very Epiphone like, unfortunately... even though Gibson originated it. I also think the "Seymore duncan" on the pickups contributes to the Epiphone look. And the photo quality, it looks like it's covered in thick polyurethane.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Upgrades certainly makes it more attractive plus the oe pups included. But like what tomee said, the package gives it a epi gig bag and amp package appearance.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

I think this is our troll friend perhaps. I sent a message yesterday and no reply yet, and his reply rate hasn’t changed from 43%. So he is posting but not answering anyone.

Some of the photos are dated 2014, and one Rick sold and instead of removing the ad he’s put “sorry guys it’s sold”.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Its still a gibson so who cares? “It looks like an epi” but its not its a gibson lp standard made like a gibson lp standard. With extra pickups. 

Also if buddy isnt replying he prooobably got 50 emails..


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Mark Brown said:


> I could have predicted this for you guys. See, since I finally caved and bought mine, prices will tank. This is the way.
> 
> Sorry I didn't give everyone a heads up.











SOLD - Gibson LP Studio


Gibson les Paul Studio in great shape. Stock. Comes with a generic hard case. 1100 local or 1150 shipped!




www.guitarscanada.com





Told you so.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Budda said:


> Could just be liquidation season. It’s the low end but its not “oh wow this is insane”


I don't know, man. That's almost half of retail.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Parabola said:


> I think this is our troll friend perhaps. I sent a message yesterday and no reply yet, and his reply rate hasn’t changed from 43%. So he is posting but not answering anyone.
> 
> Some of the photos are dated 2014, and one Rick sold and instead of removing the ad he’s put “sorry guys it’s sold”.


Beware the replay ratings accuracy. Your rating declines if you don't have the last word in every interaction.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Mark Brown said:


> SOLD - Gibson LP Studio
> 
> 
> Gibson les Paul Studio in great shape. Stock. Comes with a generic hard case. 1100 local or 1150 shipped!
> ...


But you bought a gloss finish, with mahogany neck. Used those are more than these, or should be.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Brother, I was looking for months and nothing in the sub 1600 showed. Nothing. 
Not 72 hours later, local, a 1400 studio shows up. 

I am not so much looking at direct comparison, just the fact that I can predict a markets collapse just by the timing of my entering it


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Mark Brown said:


> Brother, I was looking for months and nothing in the sub 1600 showed. Nothing.
> Not 72 hours later, local, a 1400 studio shows up.
> 
> I am not so much looking at direct comparison, just the fact that I can predict a markets collapse just by the timing of my entering it


You probably should have posted a WTB ad.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

BlueRocker said:


> You probably should have posted a WTB ad.


To be honest, I am happy with the outcome. I was more just being jovial.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Okay Player said:


> I don't know, man. That's almost half of retail.


If its over 2k its not a screaming deal. Remember $3600 new was not the case a few months ago as well.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Budda said:


> If its over 2k its not a screaming deal. Remember $3600 new was not the case a few months ago as well.


I'd agree if the guy was asking $2300 or 2400. But in a world where a new LP Standard is running $4k at L&M, $2k is a screaming deal in my opinion. If L&M put their Standards on for $2500, they'd be sold out in an hour.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Okay Player said:


> I'd agree if the guy was asking $2300 or 2400. But in a world where a new LP Standard is running $4k at L&M, $2k is a screaming deal in my opinion. If L&M put their Standards on for $2500, they'd be sold out in an hour.


They have a bunch for $3199 or did. 

$2500 ones sit on kijiji…


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Budda said:


> They have a bunch for $3199 or did.
> 
> $2500 ones sit on kijiji…


That ends on Monday, then it's back to $3500. 

Around here $2500 gets gone pretty quickly.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Okay Player said:


> That ends on Monday, then it's back to $3500.
> 
> Around here $2500 gets gone pretty quickly.


I watched a 93 sit for weeks at $2250 out west. Sold at 2k. 

Its not a screaming deal though it is a decent price - dependent on condition etc etc etc.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Budda said:


> I watched a 93 sit for weeks at $2250 out west. Sold at 2k.
> 
> Its not a screaming deal though it is a decent price - dependent on condition etc etc etc.


I don't doubt it happens, but I don't live out west.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Okay Player said:


> I don't doubt it happens, but I don't live out west.


Gotta do canada wide searches, get the whole picture lol. 

That and check Spaceman.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Budda said:


> Gotta do canada wide searches, get the whole picture lol.


I specifically said "around here" which is also where this guitar is located (sort of). The local buy/sell prices of B.C. or Alberta have little impact on what I'd expect to pay on Kijiji here.

I check Spaceman frequently and frankly, I have no idea who prices their stuff. They're all over the place, lol. I've seen their prices range from over MSRP to half of the normal used price.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Okay Player said:


> I specifically said "around here" which is also where this guitar is located (sort of). The local buy/sell prices of B.C. or Alberta have little impact on what I'd expect to pay on Kijiji here.
> 
> I check Spaceman frequently and frankly, I have no idea who prices their stuff. They're all over the place, lol. I've seen their prices range from over MSRP to half of the normal used price.


Yup. I bought a Gibson LPJ in Halifax, and traded it for a Carvin at Spaceman about a month later. They gave me 40% more than I paid for the LPJ as trade value - god knows what they sold it for. They do occasionally have some killer deals.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Okay Player said:


> I specifically said "around here" which is also where this guitar is located (sort of). The local buy/sell prices of B.C. or Alberta have little impact on what I'd expect to pay on Kijiji here.
> 
> I check Spaceman frequently and frankly, I have no idea who prices their stuff. They're all over the place, lol. I've seen their prices range from over MSRP to half of the normal used price.


The joys of GC is someone can probably send you that $2k lp for $100 in alberta. Networking and all that haha. 

Spaceman a lot of unrealistic pricing is consignment items (and they sit).


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

BlueRocker said:


> Yup. I bought a Gibson LPJ in Halifax, and traded it for a Carvin at Spaceman about a month later. They gave me 40% more than I paid for the LPJ as trade value - god knows what they sold it for. They do occasionally have some killer deals.


I bought an Analogman Prince of Tone from them over the summer. The pedal is sold out within an hour when it's released each Wednesday. The price of it new from Analogman when it is available is $200CND plus shipping (closer to $250 then). Because of that and the relative unavailability they frequently sell in the $300 neighborhood. The one I bought from them was...$150.

That also means some dude sold them a Prince of Tone for like $50-75, which to me is insance.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Budda said:


> The joys of GC is someone can probably send you that $2k lp for $100 in alberta. Networking and all that haha.


That's a very fair point by you, but when I factor in shipping costs of a guitar, amd making it worth the persons time, that $2k Les Paul creeps closer to 22 or $2300, and you're buying it sight unseen. Not to say I wouldn't do it, but to me it's something that needs to be considered.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Okay Player said:


> That's a very fair point by you, but when I factor in shipping costs of a guitar, amd making it worth the persons time, that $2k Les Paul creeps closer to 22 or $2300, and you're buying it sight unseen. Not to say I wouldn't do it, but to me it's something that needs to be considered.


End of day $2k isnt a crazy deal because we’ve seen a bunch posted here somewhere lately. Good price, not crazy price. $1500 would be a crazy price ish.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

BlueRocker said:


> Yup. I bought a Gibson LPJ in Halifax, and traded it for a Carvin at Spaceman about a month later. They gave me 40% more than I paid for the LPJ as trade value - god knows what they sold it for. They do occasionally have some killer deals.


Was it red? I think they priced it at $799 or $899. Might still be there...
I remember that Carvin.. through neck, ebony FB, US made guitar for $1100ish seemed like a screaming bargain, that sat there for a few months till you came along. It was so tempting, Glad you took it away!


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Budda said:


> End of day $2k isnt a crazy deal because we’ve seen a bunch posted here somewhere lately. Good price, not crazy price. $1500 would be a crazy price ish.


$1500 for a Les Paul Standard is crazy to the point that I don't really have any use for them and I'd be figuring out how quickly I could scrape together the money. If I were in the Les Paul market and one came up at $2k I'd be on it in a New York minute.

It does occur to me that we're probably just disagreeing over how much a discount each of us would consider to be a good deal.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Well either way, it’s been marked as “sold pending” since noon so it didn’t last long.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Budda said:


> The joys of GC is someone can probably send you that $2k lp for $100 in alberta. Networking and all that haha.
> 
> Spaceman a lot of unrealistic pricing is consignment items (and they sit).


The used stuff that they own flies out the door though. I’ve bought a bunch of pedals from them over the years (in person and through the mail) and always felt like I got a good deal. They don’t hose you on trade ins either. Great shop.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

jimmythegeek said:


> The used stuff that they own flies out the door though. I’ve bought a bunch of pedals from them over the years (in person and through the mail) and always felt like I got a good deal. They don’t hose you on trade ins either. Great shop.


They would have tried to hose me if I ever payed full price for the things I've traded in, lol.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

The Standard is back up for sale, and he’s listing Boss pedals now…says he can meet between Ottawa and Cornwall


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Well if he wants to meet I’ll gladly take it for 2k, if only to try the SDs in something else


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

JRtele said:


> Well if he wants to meet I’ll gladly take it for 2k, if only to try the SDs in something else


But it's only $1850?


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Well it’s worth $2,800 so why not


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

My morning has been so full of laughter and for this I thank you all!


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds (5 mo ago)

JRtele said:


> I would say there’s a decent chance we’re going to start seeing more very cheap guitars over the next while:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes me glad our house sold on Wednesday because I think the market is going to take a much more serious dip.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

Just saw he dropped it


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Parabola said:


> Just saw he dropped it


I couldn't find that ad... He doesn't say "Les Paul" in the ad so a he's not seen by anyone searching for that! certainly limiting possible buyers with that...


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

tomee2 said:


> I couldn't find that ad... He doesn't say "Les Paul" in the ad so a he's not seen by anyone searching for that! certainly limiting possible buyers with that...


It was listed last night as pending sale at $2k, and then this morning was open for sale at $1850, so maybe a buyer noticed something in person and backed out?

He seems to have sold everything at this point Nearly


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Something is fucky because when it came back up as available again at $2k, I messaged him. Why drop the price to $1850 12 hours after that and _still_ not contact me?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> Something is fucky because when it came back up as available again at $2k, I messaged him. Why drop the price to $1850 12 hours after that and _still_ not contact me?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Skynyrds Innyrds said:


> Makes me glad our house sold on Wednesday because I think the market is going to take a much more serious dip.


Wow you have some serious guitar cash at your disposal now. Maybe drop a couple hundred grand on an old Les Paul?


----------

